
Anonymous RAM [pdf] - e-sushi
http://eprint.iacr.org/2016/678.pdf
======
andrewstuart2
For anybody else confused by the fact that RAM is never expanded, I believe
it's Random Access Machine [1]. At least, this is my conclusion after a
cursory search for "oblivious RAM."

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-
access_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-access_machine)

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Shortening Random Access Machine to RAM is standard in TCS.

~~~
mcbits
Transdichotomous convex sets?

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Theoretical Computer Science - at least _that_ must be standard terminology
among computer scientists?!?

~~~
gmaslov
I've only ever seen it spelled out "theoretical CS". There is GOFAI, though.

